# 1 Day vs 2 Day School



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

My son and I did a two day school last year and my daughter is picking up an E91 in October.

She is thinking about a school, but the two day schools are full.

Can someone compare and contrast the one day vs. the two day school for her?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*2-Day School - Here we come!*

Nevermind....we are all set for the Nov 4-5 school 
and pickup of Daughter's 2010 E91 328xi :roundel:


----------

